
Gribouille: a demo hand-writing/drawing application for Firefox OS - bpierre
http://guillaume.baierouge.fr/2014/08/08/gribouille-a-demo-hand-writing-drawing-application-for-firefox-os-on-the-flatfish-tablet/
======
asadotzler
The Flatfish prototype Firefox OS tablet is a preview device with a lot of
work to be done before it's ready for primetime.

The point of Mozilla's Tablet Contribution Program (the program that provided
the author with the InFocus Firefox OS tablet) is to enable our community with
hardware so they can identify and tackle just these kinds of issues.

